# RMS Carmania (1905) 32'=1"



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Despite being to my normal miniature scale of 32'=1", this model is still 21 inches long overall, and is about as large as I can manage in my limited working space of table top.

I have now smoothed the hull and fitted the planking on top. The raised 'midship deck has also been fitted and planked. The remainder of the accommodation and number one funnel are just placed loosely in position at the moment. It all looks a bit of a jumble at the moment, but as soon as the plating and hull painting has been completed, things should begin to look a lot better.

Bob


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Shipbuilder said:


> Despite being to my normal miniature scale of 32'=1", this model is still 21 inches long overall, and is about as large as I can manage in my limited working space of table top.
> 
> I have now smoothed the hull and fitted the planking on top. The raised 'midship deck has also been fitted and planked. The remainder of the accommodation and number one funnel are just placed loosely in position at the moment. It all looks a bit of a jumble at the moment, but as soon as the plating and hull painting has been completed, things should begin to look a lot better.
> 
> Bob


Interesting to read your item,My grandfather was a QM on the carmania when she fought the cap trafalgar in 1914 and later died from wounds received.

jim


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Shes Big Bob. Kind of surprised me.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
Jim
They took a direct hit on the bridge during the action, that no doubt caused most of the casualties.
Jerome
The model itself is big for me at 21 inches, but as the scale is my usual 32'=1", it is no different in that sense. Making the display case and base are a pain in the neck, but they almost complete now. Once the major tasks of all the portholes and lifeboats are done, the rest will be plain sailing. 

Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Moving along slowly. The bow appears sloping in the picture but that is just camera distortion, it is perfectly vertical! Just completed 16 lifeboats and two levels of accommodation/public rooms.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Boat deck and side stanchions fitted.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, What are the life boats made of?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

They are made from .015 inch white styrene sheet, vacuum-formed in a small home-made vacuum box into which I plug a household vacuum cleaner. I heat the styrene sheet with a small heat gun. The boat insides are just printed onto card, cut out and stuck in. The grablines are also printed on to paper and stuck on. Looks good in miniatures, but would probably look awful in large models.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Done a bit more - bridge etc.

Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Another superb model of yours coming on Bob. You always make the lines look so clean, which is no mean feat.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Fred,
No big deal really. Just long years of practice. Never did have much patience, that's why I took to miniatures. Getting a bit fed up with this one - really too big for me at 21 inches hull length. Will be glad to get back to something smaller.
Sadly, hardly anyone builds models of merchant ships these days and I find the whole situation rather depressing.
Now going to have a couple of days off to recover.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Have made quite a bit more progress, but the end still seems to be a long way off. Thanks goodness I completed the 16 lifeboats earlier on.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Moving rapidly towards completion now. This one was rather too big for my restricted work area and with declining interest in this sort of thing, it will probably be the last one I build (of this length - 21 inches). Currently looking forward to returning to iron & steel square-riggers and medium-sized cargo ships.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I have now completed the deck details on foredeck and after decks. I am curently fitting and rigging the boat davits and funnel stays. Once that is complete, only the rigging of the masts and derricks remains and I hope to complete by the week-end. I am really looking forward to a rest after this one that has now taken me over two months!
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is a photograph of the completed CARMANIA model taken from a low angle with a photograph of the sea superimposed over it. The actual model sea will be painted tomorrow.

With a hull length of 21 inches, this was really too large for my liking and it has been hard-going from the start. I doubt if I will be building any more large passenger liners.

Bob


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

An absolutely stunning model, Bob! It may have taken a couple of months but believe you me, the work shows!
Regards,
Dave


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Bob*, Another masterpiece, thank you for showing us a progress report and finally the finished article.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Simply beautiful Bob!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
My wife is painting the sea this afternoon, so I have been having time off and have done a lot of tidying up.
Bob


----------



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

*Carmania*

Beautiful model, Windjammer.
I would love to be able to build like that.
Remember being fascinated watching you in the radio room on RMS.

PS. Your Q. re chocolate just reminded me of the cabinful of Mars Bars.

Still the cynic.

Chris.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Chris,
It wore me down though - rather too big for me as my workspace is quite small. Anyway, at the moment I am sitting back listening to sounds of "sea painting" coming from other room.

I had never seen so many mars bars in my life - and they all got eaten as well!

I take it the book arrived! Or did you remember the mars bars anyway?
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Complete at last.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Really,really nice Bob.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Well done! That man .....and lady!
Great, fantastic, beautiful!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

Really marvelous Bob. I look forwards to seeing your next one (albeit smaller!)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I'm curious, What is the stateroom full of mars bars all about. Did you go on really long trips?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Simple explanation. It was 1982 and we had been requistioned by the Ministry of Defence and sent off to the Falklands stored for up to one year's possible service. We didn't carry passengers of course during that time and our passenger accommodation was filled with RN officers and ratings. They were all very keen on chocolate and Mars Bars especially and the shop was open once a day for the sale of Mars Bars amongst other things. I don't know who ordered them, but as soon as they were all eaten, another lot came out during our charter that actually lasted 13 months in all.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

To Funny! Thanks for the explanation Bob.


----------

